# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Mọi người ơi, help, TVC3.6 có vấn đề

## fanpckt

:bawling:sao total video converter 3.6, phần player chán wa, file .avi ma chả thấy lên hình là sao???? mà cái power dvd 10 sao cũng thế là sao, lúc lên hình, lúc thì thấy màn hình xanh lè như cỏ non ý, chán wa đi, ai giúp effie đi chứ, thanks

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

uhm! dễ thôi, giờ kiểm tra vài thứ. âm thanh nó có liền không hay đứt đoạn theo hình? phỏng đoán đầu tiên thì có lẽ là file avi đó bị lỗi.

----------


## sonseoer001

ko đứt đoạn đâu, tiếng vẫn ok, chỉ có hình là có vấn đề thui, lúc lên, lúc không ở power dvd10, ko lên thì màn hình xanh lè hoặc đen thui, còn total video converter 3.6 thì hoàn toàn ko lên hình, mà mình rip từ total lun đó. help

----------


## ntthu.831

sao ko ai giúp tui zay, help đi mà, tui đang cần giúp mà

----------


## BRASOL

bạn hãy thử file avi khác thử xem. nếu ổn thì do file avi kia rồi, nếu cũng như vậy thì bạn chuyển sang dùng *format factory* xem. nó ngon hơn cả *total video converter* đó.

----------


## muanoithatcucom

thanks, mình sẽ thử, dù sao cũng thanks bạn nhìu, bạn có link format factory ko???

----------


## jpsakura98

> thanks, mình sẽ thử, dù sao cũng thanks bạn nhìu, bạn có link format factory ko???


link từ trang chủ:
http://www.formatoz.com/index.html
(bạn nhớ lựa chọn ngôn ngữ xong rồi nhấn nút download nhé. have fun!)

----------

